# could it be incompetent cervix?



## stmalo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi - I'm new here, 
I miscarried in April at 14.5 weeks. I had got up normally for work, kept feeling that I wanted to spend a penny, got to work and started having an odd pain, that got worse and worse through the morning, and felt like contractions, at lunch time my waters broke, and 2 hours later I delivered the baby in A&E.
I had an 8 week follow up appointment where I was told my weight was to blame, I asked what complication from being overweight caused this, they said "miscarriage - miscarriage was the complication" - So for me I've been left very depressed not really knowing what caused this - I don't accept the weight answer as I had no problems, and got to 14.5 weeks, and all scans (the week before) were normal. 
Given that my waters broke, I am now worried that it may have been incompetent cervix. My husband wants me to go back to my gp and ask them about it, but I feel that I wasn't taken seriously at the 8 week consultant appointment, and frankly I don't want to get into another discussion about weight, or be made to feel like a waste of space. 
For the record I've lost 2stone and my bmi is now 35. My gp said  (just after the mc) she wanted my bmi at 30 before we try again, but this seems like such a long way to go, and starting to think the whole thing is a waste of time.
Any advice / info much appreciated, as I feel like I'm going a bit made here!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry for your loss, being overweight has been found to be a risk factor in miscarriage, although no clear reason has been found. It does increase your chance of having a blood clot, so I don't know whether it can affect your blood flow in early pregnancy. It's hard to say whether it is an incompetent cervix, as it may have been your body emptying the uterus after something had happened, rather than the cervix just not working. When you get pregnant again, if the consultant may decide to put a stitch in, but this will be around 17 weeks, its usually done if women who have lost babies at twenty odd weeks,
Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## stmalo (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you for your reply, it makes sense. 

I'm obviously just clutching at straws, and shouldn't have tried for a baby in the first place while being fat.   It's just a bitter pill to swallow when other overweight firends and family are having healthy normal pregnancies at stones heavier than I was - but there we go. My cousin has had 3 children at over 20 stone. 

I just don't want to go through this again    and although I'm losing the weight I've got at least another 3 months before I'll be BMI of 30 or less, which means it will be more than 6 months since the miscarriage, and everything I've read online says that the miscarriage rate goes up if you leave it more than 6 months to ttc. 

I guess I'm just very worried that this will happen again.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't want you to blame yourself for what happened, being overweight is a risk factor, but other things can cause miscarriage to happen, but many women with a high bmi do have successful pregnancies with no problems. It's just safer and less risky to be a lower bmi, but please don't sit there thinking it was your fault,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

